# Some stuff I'm working on...



## thunderbearr (Jul 16, 2005)

Aves and sheet styrene converted a Carrera COT into a 2011 Cup Car.


----------



## thunderbearr (Jul 16, 2005)

Scratch Build 1/32 Late Model Dirt racer


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats some fine styrene work you got going ont here pal!!! :thumbsup:

Dirt track car is cool but that Stock car came out gorgous!!! I hope AW sees it and runs with it!!!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Styrene!!!! Nice Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great way to use all those flat pieces! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## thunderbearr (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Great work ! Although over the years I worked with lexan clear bodies & hard plastic molded/resincast I never got to do that type of total scratchbuilding like you & slotto.I intend to do a scratchbuilt HotRod project with a resincast BOBCH/Zilla engine/grill I set aside one day.


Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Lets get dusty....................Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!

Love the Late Model Dirt Racer! That is some nice work there man!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...I'm starting with the grill first, then a car...zilla


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't get over your first post. Amazing work!


----------



## ditch (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice work, but I believe the stabilizer on the stock car goes on the left.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

such nice work, I wasn't going to say that...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool stuff!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

